# Ball Python Newbie



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

So I am considering getting my first snake and I have a lot of questions. I chose the ball python because I've worked with them and cared for them in various settings and I really love their temperament, not to mention I'm not an expert on snakes and they are kind of classified as a "beginner" snake. I've talked to a bunch of people that have kept them but I still have a few questions, mostly that relate to heating their enclosure.

If I'm planning on putting one in a glass/aquarium like tank, what all do I need in regards to heating? I like to keep my house relatively cold so I'm sure I would need some form of heat on both sides, not just the hot side. 

And my other main question is, how can I best regulate and monitor their humidity? 

And if anyone has any other tips or recommendations on products I would be super grateful! I really want to make sure that I have the proper set-up since I've never done this before so any and all input is appreciated!


----------

